# Reptile shops in and Round London



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm soon to be going to London for 3-4 days on a uni trip but have a bit of free time, does anybody know of any reputable, possibly big, well known reptile shops around and more specific in London that I could visit? Not sure if I want to buy anything (unless something really catches my eye) but would like to see what's out there because there isn't that much where I live, thanks


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

Crystal Palace Reptiles..?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok cool, they got a website?


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

They have indeed..
Crystal Palace Reptiles, Reptile Shop, London. UK


: victory:


----------



## copey1975 (Mar 29, 2012)

Cold blooded Reptiles ........In hornchurch


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/general-herp-chat/249209-reptile-shops-area.html


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

First off which part of London are you going to? Presumably you won't have transport so will be travelling by train, tube and/or bus?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> First off which part of London are you going to? Presumably you won't have transport so will be travelling by train, tube and/or bus?


Near pimlico, weatminster ad near Russell square
Yeah tube and buses or maybe taxi 

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Central then!

I would get the train from Waterloo to Hersham and visit Surrey Pet Supplies - have a look at their website for opening hours and directions etc. Its about 30 minutes by train. There is a large warehouse selling goods and upstairs are so animal displays, certainly worth the trip. Not a lot else at Hersham though.

TFL website will give details of travel in/around London and then you can Google Maps the places suggested.

Travel is dear in London so a taxi will most likely be out of the question, but you can get one day travel cards etc.

I guess you won't have much spare time.


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok thanks, yeah heard of them and suppose to be a great place, well i have all afternoon and evening on the first day i go down so i could go then after that time is limited, going down on a uni trip to visit galleries as im doing a BA degree, but i will try make time to visit somewhere if i can


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

They're shut Sundays (or they were) - check first!

There is always the Natural History Museum, British Museum etc but I guess you want something more reptile related?


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry should of explained better, I'm doing BA degree in fine art and going down to visit galleries etc. but my hobby is also reptiles, so I wanted to visit some good quality shops to maybe buy something


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Go to Bexley aquatics and reptiles in sidcup. They have huge amounts of vivs with animals and always help you. If you call in advance then they might be able to collect you from the station! 
01322310206


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Cold blooded is in rainham a great shop and fantastic staff but probably a bit far afield to travel from where you will be to many trains and buses lol


----------

